# Finn, Tally, Copley & Lush



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

>


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

gorgeous, gorgeous photos. Thanks for sharing them!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

WHOA! Something went a little wrong with my signature, lol.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful pictures of your gorgeous Golden family. 

I have a huge soft spot in my heart for the Old Golds, Finn is just precious.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## Lil_Burke (Aug 14, 2010)

Beautiful, beautiful Goldens!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Always enjoy pictures of your crew!!!!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Very creative...I always enjoy photographs of your beautiful golden family.

Pete


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Wow, just gorgeous, Jill!


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

WOW - Love them


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Great photos. Who is Lush looking at in the nice B&W poster print?


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Gorgeous photos, gorgeous subjects!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Beautiful goldens. I've noticed they are from different breeders and they are all great. Is there any left out that you are planning to add to your "collection" in near future?


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

What beautiful photos and gorgeous Goldens. Thanks for sharing.


----------

